# Monitors



## tspear (Jan 20, 2015)

I am planning to get a new computer in a few months; I also want to get new monitors.
Therefore where do I research about what monitors should I get? What do I look for?

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jan 20, 2015)

Presumably, you will be seeking a monitor for OS X.  If you get a new 5K iMac, you have solved your new computer/new monitor in one decision.  If you are looking for a second monitor, consider matching the size, pitch and quality of your primary monitor.  If you are seeking a larger screen to compliment a MBP, then I would recommend limiting your search to monitors that include a Thunderbolt connector. 
Apple's Thunderbolt displays have not caught up with the 5K iMac in resolution, so I would wait to see Apple introduce the next generation Thunderbolt display. 

When I researched a second display for my 2560X1440 iMac, I looked at the Thunderbolt display and then tracked down the manufacturer of the LCD panels that Apple uses.  I found two mfgs that use the same 2560X1440 display and ended up getting an ASUS 27" that matches my 27" iMac quite well.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 20, 2015)

This site is very thorough.


----------



## tspear (Jan 20, 2015)

I am ditching Mac, I should have stated that. Yosemite has ticked me off and was the final straw. 
I am have dual displays, I have used two 30in displays for a few years; and I am addicted to it.
I will review the site Jim suggested, but I take it I need to look for 5K displays.

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 20, 2015)

I think only the new iMacs have 5k displays, though for everything else there are 4k displays, and even the well-regarded IPS panel manufacturers (such as NEC and Eizo) now have 4k offerings. If you're going laptop with two additional external monitors, a lot would depend on the screen of the laptop.....if it's HiDPI then yes you might want to look for 4k displays. But if you'll be desktop, then 4k wouldn't be a necessity, but maybe a nice to have. 

I was considering the 4k NEC to complement my retina MBP (because that makes my twin HP LP2475 IPS displays that I share with my Windows desktop look really bad), but am holding off for a while until LR addresses the reported performance issues with the 4/5k displays.

That apart, if I was buying a new desktop today or in the next few months I'd be looking at the 4k NEC, but I haven't seen any reviews of that yet.


----------



## tspear (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, I am going desktop. No longer need a laptop, thinking about getting a Surface Pro 3 for travel. Idea would be to create a temp catalog on the Surface, load the pictures from the camera, add meta data, basic sort....
Then export the catalog when home and import in my master catalog on the desktop.

Tim


----------

